# QAD Pro Hunter not giving me fletching clearance



## Scuba Sean (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a Bow Tech dealer set up my Bow Tech Tribute with a QAD Pro Hunter and the fletching is hitting the rest hard. I watched the DVD that came with the rest and everything looks good. The dealer doesn't know what to do. What do I do? New rest or new dealer?


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not all models of QAD rests have brakes to keep the rest down. This model may be giving you some bounce back and contacting the vanes when they go through. My advice would be to contact QAD. Hope this helps.


----------



## jrye (Jun 12, 2011)

I had the same problem. It was not every shot. After the 3rd trip to the pro shop we found it while standing there talking about it. From time to time the rest did not drop all the way down. It was up about 1/8" from the bottom. Like I said it did not do it all the time. Maybe 2 out of 6 arrows. We replaced the rest with a new one and life has been great.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if the dealer cant figure this out.... you better go to another one....


----------



## bowguy12 (Aug 26, 2011)

check the drop timing. when you draw the bow back the rest should lock up all the way at the same time your bow gets to full draw. on the QADs there are white lines on the base of the rest and the flipper lever. they should line up at the same time at full draw


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you shooting blazers? It seems like the blazers are doing most of the damage. I had mine tuned perfect on my guardian and it would always hit. Called QAD and they said that sometimes with certain draw lengths blazers just won't clear. When I bought my new bow and put a new QAD on I just changed to a lower profile vane and all is good. Dead on!!!!


----------

